

Show HN: Ruby Meetup Resources - patrickdavey
http://ruby-meetup-resources.github.io/

======
patrickdavey
Hi HN,

I hope this counts as Show: HN material .. it's my first time submitting
anything and I thought it would be appropriate.

I help run a ruby meetup in Christchurch New Zealand, and sometimes we don't
have any speakers lined up, so we run a hack-night of some description. I've
put a couple of these resources we use up in a github organisation at
[https://github.com/ruby-meetup-resources](https://github.com/ruby-meetup-
resources) . I'm hoping that other organisers might find the links useful, and
then contribute their own (ready to go) resources. This will hopefully make
running a meetup that much easier for everyone.

Feedback most welcome :)

Thanks!

~~~
Mandatum
Awesome! Next time I'm down there I'll see if I can pop in. Nice start you've
got there, will take a look at robotwars when I get home.! (I'm a ruby noob)

~~~
patrickdavey
Excellent, be great to see you if you're in the area :)

If you're a ruby noob... you're probably better off starting at:
[http://iwanttolearnruby.com/](http://iwanttolearnruby.com/) or similar.. the
ruby-meetup-resources site is more for people running meetups (just so that we
don't always have to re-invent awesome wheels) :)

